# corsa 01 prices



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

have a new old stock white Corsa 01 with chrome fork, never built but was recleared two coats by Joe Bell because of old shop stickers etc. Now is flawless paint. I paid him as I was afraid of removing old dried stickers on the white pearl paint. what do you think it is worth size 56cm ? max type tubing. i doubt there are any better


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Corsa and Max are two different tube sets, so if it's a Max tubed bike it's an MXL, but if it's an SL/SLX tubed bike it's a Corsa. 

Aftermarket paint in always a nice refresh but you'll never get that money back in the resale value. 

Post some pics so those on the forum wiser than me can weigh in on the value/condition.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

it is not repainted only two coats of clear on the original making it more durable and glossy.
it is not max tubing it is Deda- Zero Uno hence the -01; but the down tube is flared out at the bottom max like.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Corsa 01 and OS Models*

Last two years on EBay, they've moved from $465-1,225. Average is around $975-1,000 if it's in excellent condition. Some of these were NOS and they're excellent value. They're excellent frames but don't seem to have the cachet that the MX Leader has although for me, the zenith is their 753 but that's my opinion and I also want a Titane.

I have a Merckx EX, Corsa, Team SC, Genius Special and a Corsa 753/



ciclisto said:


> it is not repainted only two coats of clear on the original making it more durable and glossy.
> it is not max tubing it is Deda- Zero Uno hence the -01; but the down tube is flared out at the bottom max like.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I paid about $900 for my Corsa 01 new about 5 years ago. Boneman is right-on for the prices for NOS Corsa frames on eBay. Prices depend a lot on size and color scheme as well as condition of the frame and just plain luck. I'll sometimes see very nice frames sell for prices that seem ridiculously low, and other times get bid up to prices that are ridiculously high.

Your frame in size 56 should be very marketable as it's probably the most common size. What color are the decals? Is the frame painted solid white or have any other designs? Post a photo if you can. We always appreciate Merckx photos here.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

What's NOS?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

NOS = "new old stock". In other words, unused merchandise that has lingered around to the point where newer product has taken it's place as the latest and greatest thing.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*Uos*

NOS should be UOS unused old stock; since nothing new about it.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

The Corsa 0.1 is a Deda ZeroUno tubeset with a Max bottom bracket shell. I should have never sold mine...:mad2:


----------

